# strut clamps



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Check this out. My wholesaler just brought these in for a new product line. It's super quick, holds tight, and cheap. It's called a cush-a-claw from the zsi company.

http://www.zsi-inc.com/index.php?page=95


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like it could be useful for those of us who play wires also.
:thumbup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not sure what is going on with you Mike. First the sharkbite, then the hiatus, and now this????


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike those look slick!

If you use a lot of strut the Hilti strut system is the cat's wazoo. Goes together super fast and the ratcheting system makes for easy adjustment.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Mike those look slick!
> 
> If you use a lot of strut the Hilti strut system is the cat's wazoo. Goes together super fast and the ratcheting system makes for easy adjustment.



Big fan of Hilti's strut system, hands down the superior product to the original Uni-Strut.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Big fan of Hilti's strut system, hands down the superior product to the original Uni-Strut.


Kindorf clamps work much like the same as the uni-strut clamp, it is good for an industrial/commercial setting.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Kindorf clamps work much like the same as the uni-strut clamp, it is good for an industrial/commercial setting.


I hate the Kindorf clamp, you snap it in half and then drop that half. :laughing:

I use the T&B Cobra...ONE PIECE!










I had a job where I had to install 4 50" TV lifts recessed into the floor. After building a pile of wooden prototypes I eventually made them all out of strut, super strong and the ratchet allows you to make minor adjustments. Never had one service call.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Got my sample, I must say overall I'm impressed but you won't want to do a chin-up on your pipe held vertically.


----------

